# Need prop for bt strike with 90 etec



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone running a etec 90 on a carbon strike ? Buddy looking for a prop but not too many with 90s


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Call [email protected] propgods.com


----------

